# Black As Knight- Supplement



## shaggy (Dec 8, 2010)

I have a black horse too and have been debating rather to get black as knight or not for him. I dont know how much good it'll do since hes in a field with no trees in it 24/7. I just dont want to go shows with black horse that looks like a bay ya know lol


----------



## LovingMyTux (Mar 7, 2011)

Exactly. I bought a black horse, not a bay. lol.

I'm sure that putting him in the stable will help him not fade as bad, but I think the supplement might help too. I was just wondering if anyone had any personal experience with it working or not working.

Is there like a fly sheet or something you can put over him? I don't really know how the sheets work as I have never used one.


----------



## CJ82Sky (Dec 19, 2008)

black as knight is mostly paprika. try a paprika and copper supplement (you can find them for much less) and you'll see good results. just make sure to talk to someone about how much copper is safe!


----------



## LovingMyTux (Mar 7, 2011)

Do you know any specific supplements to look for? Like an actual name of a product.


----------



## shaggy (Dec 8, 2010)

LovingMyTux said:


> Exactly. I bought a black horse, not a bay. lol.
> 
> I'm sure that putting him in the stable will help him not fade as bad, but I think the supplement might help too. I was just wondering if anyone had any personal experience with it working or not working.
> 
> Is there like a fly sheet or something you can put over him? I don't really know how the sheets work as I have never used one.


 yeah I've looking into a sheet cause hes outside all day but there so expencive especially the ones with a connected neck cover. which he needs cause his mane seems to bleach more than his body lol


----------



## Rachel1786 (Nov 14, 2010)

I used black as knight on a black horse i used to own, he was out 24/7 with a run in that he hardly used, i found it worked very well, but then i decided that i didn't really want to keep spending money on something i/he didn't need, i didn't do any showing with him, so there was no point to it for me...I think it would have any effect on his white, Skip has a white sock and that never got darker or anything, but i'm not sure, maybe contact the company and ask.


----------



## candandy49 (Jan 16, 2011)

Sadly, the thing is that a true Black horse's coat will not sunbleach. The coat color of a horse by breed associations is determined by the color on the nose/muzzle. I was made aware of this by the owner of a Spotted Saddle Horse. Several years ago I volunteered as an announcer at an End of Season Regional Dressage Show/Test. I had the lists of all participants along with their horse's name, breed and color. One of the individuals was mounted on, from my vantage point way above the arena, a flashy black/white SSH, but listed as a Bay/White. At one of the breaks/intermissions I looked up that rider of the SSH and asked why, when the horse looked obviously blk/wht was it registered as bay/wht. That rider was the one who told me about the breed associations going by nose/muzzle color as official definition of body color.

On another occasion a horse farm owner/friend asked me to look at a Quarter Horse Stallion they had just bought and thought they had bought a Black horse, but the papers said the horse was a Black/Bay. Without first telling me what the papers said I was asked to tell them what horse color they had bought. The stallion's nose/muzzle was definitely a shade of Bay. Not long afterward I saw a Stallion Service Flyer advertising the said Stallion. He was listed on the flyer as a Black/Bay.


----------



## LovingMyTux (Mar 7, 2011)

Tux is for sure a true black and white paint. His nose/whole face is completely black. He kind of looks like an oreo.










I have never posted a picture before, so I'm not sure if that will work. I'm kind of new to this whole forum thing!!


----------



## candandy49 (Jan 16, 2011)

The picture looks great!! You have a very handsome fellow!


----------



## LovingMyTux (Mar 7, 2011)

Thank you!


----------



## shaggy (Dec 8, 2010)

gorious horse! a black and white paint is one of my dream horses!


----------



## myhorsesonador (Jun 21, 2009)

IDK if this has been mentioned yet but pepreka can give a false negative on a drug test.


----------



## LovingMyTux (Mar 7, 2011)

If you show them will they do a drug test?

I don't plan on showing or anything like that.. maybe open fun shows.. but nothing serious.


----------



## LovingMyTux (Mar 7, 2011)

Thank you Shaggy!!  Black and Whites are the only horses I own, lol..

You could say I'm addicted.


----------



## shaggy (Dec 8, 2010)

Your welcome!


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 19, 2010)

There are shampoos that you can by as well as supplements too, that just go to the black on the horse to make them blacker and you can buy the white for the white as well. In my experience at shows people care more about how clean their white is than how black their black is. If you white is whiter anyways, your black is going to appear blacker. I would get black and white specific shampoo. I was thinking about getting the red stuff for Gizmo, so his red really shines.


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

candandy49 said:


> On another occasion a horse farm owner/friend asked me to look at a Quarter Horse Stallion they had just bought and thought they had bought a Black horse, but the *papers said the horse was a Black/Bay*. Without first telling me what the papers said I was asked to tell them what horse color they had bought. The stallion's nose/muzzle was definitely a shade of Bay. Not long afterward I saw a Stallion Service Flyer advertising the said Stallion. He was listed on the flyer as a Black/Bay.


AQHA does NOT have a color for Black /Bay. Horse Color and Markings Chart – America’s Horse Daily

A TRUE black DOES NOT FADE.

Have you ever seen a brownish Angus cow? Brownish Holstein?


----------



## gypsygirl (Oct 15, 2009)

that is not true mls a 'true' black and a 'fading' black are genetically the same color. 

i tried BAK and paprika and neither worked well and my horses doesnt get a lot of food so im sure it was gross for her ! i just use a fly sheet with UV protection and that works fine. it also keeps her a lot cooler.


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

gypsygirl said:


> that is not true mls a 'true' black and a 'fading' black are genetically the same color.


Ok - convince me. With research and documentation.

A fading black would be *drum roll please* - BROWN. Basic genetics.


----------



## gypsygirl (Oct 15, 2009)

so you think if a horses coat comes in completely black, with no brown anywhere, and a month or 2 later it is getting some reddening/fading it is brown ? that does not make sense, most colors fade in the sun, especially if the horse stays outside 24/7.

i used to have a really good article about it, will try to find.


----------



## shaggy (Dec 8, 2010)

gypsygirl said:


> so you think if a horses coat comes in completely black, with no brown anywhere, and a month or 2 later it is getting some reddening/fading it is brown ? that does not make sense, most colors fade in the sun, especially if the horse stays outside 24/7.
> 
> i used to have a really good article about it, will try to find.


 You read my mind! I was thinking this same thing!


----------



## QOS (Dec 8, 2008)

My cousin's Quarab was inky black when she got him. She said he looked like he had been painted with shoe polish! He was kept inside during the day and turned out at night. 

She does the opposite...out during the day...in at night. His face is still inky black and I call him "My Little Gorilla Man" because his nose and mouth area is jet black but his body does fade to a dark seal brown. She has tried the Black as Knight to keep him from fading but she said it made him smell bad!!


----------



## gypsygirl (Oct 15, 2009)

also [feel free to correct me if im wrong] but a lot of black horses are born a grulla-like color before they shed out as a baby and turn black. im pretty sure brown horses are born brown.


----------



## upnover (Jan 17, 2008)

mls said:


> AQHA does NOT have a color for Black /Bay. Horse Color and Markings Chart – America’s Horse Daily
> 
> A TRUE black DOES NOT FADE.
> 
> Have you ever seen a brownish Angus cow? Brownish Holstein?


Actually, yes, I have. At least, one that has the same look of a sunbleached black horse. (tips of tails and such)

A true black horse will always grow black hair, but once grown the black hair can fade from the sun.


----------

